# USB DRIVE



## subhransu123 (Nov 30, 2009)

how to make the kingston 4gb pendrive as bootable????????
plz.plz reply......


----------



## Gauravs90 (Nov 30, 2009)

It depends in what you want to boot from it.

There are different procedures for windows and linux


----------

